# scary large worm



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

here is something nobody wants in their tanks. i noticed quite a few bristleworm the last little while. So i ended up getting one of those green tube traps.

The first night, i trapped a few bristleworms. The second and third night, I caught a couple of large dark color fireworms that i never expected. that must have stirred something up. Today, a huge fireworm actually swam up to the top of the tank. i was totally caught off guard and never knew something like this existed in my tank, which i've had for a couple of years now. With a measuring cup i just scooped it up. the tube would've been too small to trap this monster. it's pretty scary looking actually...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow I dont blame you for your surprise, I would have been terrified seeing that in my tank!
But at least its out.... But is it likely that you would have more in your tank?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It looks like a huge aquatic silverfish lol

What will you do about them? 

Can they bite? I'm talking about the skinny things not the hairy one.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The worms, by looks, are ugly and I don't want to touch them usually. However, I'm getting more and more used to the bristleworms/fireworms. I believe they are good for my tank.

I've heard some of these worms get pretty large, like few feet long eventually. 

I've seen a foot or longer ones when my LR container crashed. They all crawled out of rocks and died, but they didn't have bristles. 

Why are worms scary? Why people hate looking at them in general? When I was a kid I had no problem picking worms up (even marine ones with legs/bristles) and use them as bait. Now I'm much older and I don't want to touch them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I don`t mind bristle worms. Infact I added them to my rock seeding tank. I think they look very pretty. Huge fat one that one is. I think if you want to fear a worm, the bobbit worm is an excellent choice to get upset about. bristles act as clean up crew. 

I still pick up earth worms, it`s maggots and things I dislike.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The smaller lighter coloured ones that you have in your jar are actually good for your tank. They eat detrius and leave everybody else in the tank alone. The Larger one could be a fire worm, but check here to be sure:

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchworms.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ohh, the big one looks nasty.

Worms are gross, but they can be helpful parts of the scavenging crew. I leave them in, but steer clear of their bristles when possible.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I think they're kind of pretty. . . until you look at their JAWS!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I find them adorable. almost cuddly... but... not about to cuddle one.


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

what surprised me the most was seeing the large hairy one swim up to the top of the tank. i didn't know what it was at first and it freaked me out. it was fast too, like it had a motor in its' back.

sorry for the poor quality video, but it just shows you how fast it is. click on the photo below to see the video


----------

